

Hilary Mason (Chief Scientist, Bitly) Uses This - yarapavan
http://hilary.mason.usesthis.com/

======
pbreit
"Chief Scientist" always struck me as an odd title for a startup like this.
What sort of science is being conducted in URL shortening? Is it one of those
cute startup titles or is there some real meaning behind it?

~~~
mark_l_watson
Actually, based on things that she has written, she should probably have the
title "Data Scientist" or "Chief Data Scientist." If you are into machine
learning read some of her stuff.

~~~
hmason
I started this job before "data scientist" was in common usage. My title was
scientist. Then we hired more scientists, so I got a promotion. :)

We build systems on top of the bitly data. This involves things like
algorithms for identifying spam and malware, real-time content recommendations
(which you can see in <http://news.me>), categorical analysis, etc.

We also do a few pure research studies, like this one:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/does_your_device_change...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/does_your_device_change_the_way_you_use_info.php)

